# اريد برنامج لمعرفة الداتا شيت والبدائل



## laptop engineer (3 مارس 2008)

اريد برنامج لمعرفة الداتا شيت والبدائل ولكم منى التحية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 مارس 2008)

اخى
ادخل على موقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
اكتب رقم الترانزيستور أو IC يكتب لك ما هى و فى اسفل الصفحة مجموعة من الارقام المماثلة ان وجدت


----------



## laptop engineer (3 مارس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على المساعدة ولاكنى لا ابحث عن موقع الداتل شيت ولكن ابحث عن برنامج يكون بمعزل عن الانترنت مثل البرمانج الذى يوجد عند متخصصى بيع قطع غيار الدوائر والذى يتيح لهم معرفة الداتا شيت وكذلك البدائل 

وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 مارس 2008)

اخى
البدائل الآن فى Op Amps , Compaarators Regulators و بعض القطع مثل 555 فقد اصبت انواعها بالملايين و لم يعد هناك بدائل لباقى الوظائف
على اى حال استمر فى البحث و تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## eesa17 (15 مارس 2008)

ارجو المساعدة اريد تحميل كل الداتا شيت للدوائر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (25 فبراير 2009)

أرجو أن يفيدك الملف المرفق


----------

